# Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand



## olivia (10. Juli 2011)

Ich bin heute wirklich wie im Trance.
Zum ersten mal waren wir uns so nah. Zwar hat mein weißer Koi die langen Sticks mir aus der Hand gefressen, aber das er auch noch die kleinen Futter mir zwischen den Fingern reisst hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Habt Ihr auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## guenter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißtmir aus der Hand*

Hallo Olivia,
ja, die Erfahrung haben schon viele gemacht. Wenn er einmal aus der Hand gefressen hat,
wird er es auch wieder machen.
Manche geben den Koi das Fressen mit einen Löffel, manche geben die Flasche usw.
Wirst sicher noch mehr erleben.
Gib aber acht wenn kleine Kinder da sind. Ich habe, als meine Enkel noch klein waren,
es ihnen nicht gezeigt.


----------



## nico1985 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißtmir aus der Hand*

Aber steck den finger nicht so tief ins maul sonst reissen sie dir in ab!! Naja vielleicht leicht übertieben aber um so größer sie werden um so mehr Power haben sie, da sitzt schon mächtiger druck hinter!


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißtmir aus der Hand*

Hallo Olivia,

ja ein zahmer Koi ist schon etwas besonderes. Meine Goldika ist schon seit vielen Jahren handzahm, während der Rest der Bande sich immer im Hintergrund gehalten hat. Doch in diesem Jahr ist alles anders. Glaube der Rest ist eifersüchtig geworden, denn seit ein paar Wochen kommen fast alle an die Hand, auch ohne Futter und wollen einfach nur "gekrault" werden. Sogar Soraya, die erst seit ein paar Wochen im Teich ist, kommt bereits an die Hand. 

Von Vorteil ist es, wenn man einfarbige Koi im Teich hat. Besonders Chagoi, Soragoi und Karashigoi werden schnell zahm. Beim Soragoi kann ich es bestätigen. Meine Goldika ist ein Orange Ogon und auch einfarbig und sie frisst vom Löffel, so wie Günter es bereits angekündigt hat.


----------



## Joerg (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißtmir aus der Hand*

Hallo,
ich hatte welche vom Ei auf großgezogen.
Da sie nichts anderes kennen als den Futterlieferanten,
haben die hungrigsten irgendwann keine Probleme beim fressen gestreichelt zu werden.
Einer ließ sich dabei aus dem Wasser holen, wenn er nur den Verdacht hatte es gibt eine extra Ration.


----------



## Ulli (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißtmir aus der Hand*

Hallo zusammen,

meine 8 Koi habe ich auch innerhalb von 4 Wochen handzahm bekommen, so dass sie aus der Hand fressen. Ich habe das mit Seidenraupen trainiert, einfach reinhalten und sobald der erste es entdeckt und weggeschnappt hatte kamen nach und nach alle anderen auch an die Hand. 

Dabei hat jeder Koi eine andere Art die Raupe aus den Fingern zu nehmen, manche saugen, andere sperren die Luke auf und wollen es reingeschoben haben und wieder andere nehmen es ganz vorsichtig weg. 

Putzig und jeden Abend eine Show am Teich...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## olivia (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Vielen vielen Dank für die Antworten, habe mich für Euch genauso gefreut, wünsche jedem Koihalter diese besondere Beziehung zwischen Fisch und Mensch.

Guenter Du hast recht, da werde ich drauf achten, dass keine Kinder dabei sind.

Nico stimmt, er oder sie ist schon zwischen 35- 40 cm groß und hat schon richtig Power. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass er extra um mehr Kontakt sucht und absicjtlich noch zusätzlich an meinem Finger saugt.
Zusätzlich achte ich darauf, dass meine Fingernägel kurz sind, weil ich nicht möchte dass ich den Mund verletze.

Thundergirl, Deine Goldika sieht ja richtig goldig aus, warum versuchst Du nicht mit dem Finger zugeben, sie sieht sehr zahm aus. die macht bestimmt mit.  Die Bilder sind für die Götter 

Joerg, das habe ich mir bildlich vorgestellt und mußte richtig lachen. Das muß ja richtig süß aussehen, dass sie so zahm ist und sich aus dem Wasser rausholen lässt.

UlliW Seidenraupen ist auch eine sehr gute Idee, werde es mal ausprobieren wegen den anderen Fischen aber der zahme würde bestimmt nicht zulassen.
Seiden raupen, wo kriegt man sie?

Werde heute Abend mal Bilder reinstellen.


----------



## Ulli (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*



olivia schrieb:


> Seidenraupen ist auch eine sehr gute Idee, werde es mal ausprobieren wegen den anderen Fischen aber der zahme würde bestimmt nicht zulassen.
> Seiden raupen, wo kriegt man sie?
> 
> Werde heute Abend mal Bilder reinstellen.



Hallo Olivia,

Seidenraupen bekomt man im Zoofachmarkt, im Internet oder auch im gut sortierten Baumarkt (auf die Qualität achten!).  Du kannst die Raupe ja wieder wegziehen, wenn der Zahme kommt  aber lass die anderen mal ein bisschen zusehen wie er frisst, dann klappt das schon bald mit den anderen auch. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli (...der auf die Bilder wartet  )


----------



## olivia (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Danke UlliW 

Hier kommt das versprochene Bild:
 ttaaaa taaa tttaaa taaaaaaa.....


----------



## Ulli (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo Olivia,

sehr schön, wie er mampft - danke für's Bild.
Wenn es bei uns draussen mal nicht Sintflut spielt, dann fotografiere ich meine auch mal und stelle die Bilder ein. Es regnet so stark, dass ich aus 50m Entfernung nicht mal den Teich sehe, geschweige denn Fische... 

Nasse Grüße aus Schwaben.... 
Ulli


----------



## olivia (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Thundergirl, jedesmal wenn ich Dein Goldika sehe muß ich herzlich lachen, sie ist wirklich so niedlich.
Ich hätte sie geknuddelt und gerollt, wenn ich so ein hübsches Koi hätte.
Welche Koirasse ist das?
Und wer kennt sich mit Koirassen aus, würde gerne wissen welches meiner ist?


----------



## koifreund (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Unser Großer hat sogar mal einen Frosch gefressen und nach Vögeln geschnappt, die über den Teich geflogen sind! Seit dem war ich etwas vorsichtig mit den Fingern^^


----------



## olivia (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Koifreund vielleicht ist Dein Koi ja ein Hai? 

Ulli wir wollen Bilder sehen...


----------



## koimen (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo Koifreunde.....ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen meine "Handbilder" zu zeigen....meine fressen auch aus der Hand....und die einfarbigen lassen sich auch aus dem Wasser hieven..hier einige Beispiele....*Grauli1*...*Grauli2*.....*Clown*....*Tüpfli*....

Ja macht schon Spass so zutrauliche Fische zu besitzen (oder verfressene).


----------



## Tomke (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe zwar "nur" Shubunkins und kleine Goldfische, aber meine Mathilde hat mich schon im Baumarkt angehimmelt. So ganz anderes als die anderen. Hab schon gedacht, die hätt´nur Hunger, aber irgendwie ist sie viel zahmer als die anderen. Kommt immer als erste, futtert auch vom Finger, wo die anderen nur blöd gucken. Tja, jedes Tier hat seinen eigenen Charakter!
Ganz klasse finde ich die Bilder von Kari. Ein Koi auf der Hand! 
Und die Goldika von Thundergirl ist supersüß!
Da ich leider einen __ Goldfisch auf ungeklärter Weise verloren habe, denk ich mir manchmal, vielleicht ist es besser, wenn die lieben Kleinen nicht so zahm und zutraulich wären...Ich habe übrigens Nachbars Hund im Verdacht, beim Trinken aus dem Teich den Fisch gleich mitgeschluckt zu haben. Der ist nämlich so verfressen. Und die Fische hatten an dem Tag noch nix gehabt, kamen also gleich angeschwommen...heul..

Euch alles Gute und viel Spaß mit den Fischen, egal ob Koi oder Goldfisch oder Hai...

Heike


----------



## olivia (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Wwwoowwww  Koimen ich glaub es nicht. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein. So zahm sind Deine Kois.:beten Unglaublich, wie schafft man das?
Grauli ist ja richtig süüüßßßß, aber auch der orange und die anderen Kois natürlich auch. Aber auch den Teich finde ich super. Danke für die Bilder.

Tomke, dann soll der Nachbarshund Gartenverbot kriegen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo in die Runde,
hoffentlich ist es nun nicht OT, da es sich nicht um Koi handelt, aber Bitterlinge, Notropis lutrensis und Pimephales promelas fressen auch aus der Hand.
Wenn ich das eine Weile treibe, 
knabbern sie auch an den Zehen der Kinder
kann ich nur noch seeeehr vorsichtig im Teich arbeiten, da ich dabei gut auf die neugierigen Fischlein achten muß.
Am Finger lutschen können die Kleinen natürlich nicht, aber zwischen Finger oder Zehen bohren, in die Hand schwimmen, das schon.
Aus dem Wasser nehmen..., lieber nicht, ich denke das würden sie mir übel nehmen.
Kunststückchen, wie mit dem Löffel füttern, ist wegen der Größe schlecht möglich, aber sie in die Hand, kaum unter dem Wasserspiegel, schwimmen lassen, das geht - und nach einigem Trainig auch ohne Futter - die sind soooooo neugierig.
Ich hab das Handy-Video auf utube geladen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nBad2mE90k
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## sir.artschi (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Moin auch, 
meine fressen auch aus der Hand. Kaum war ich eine Woche unterwegs, hat sich meine Tochter jeden Tag hingekniet und geduldig gewartet. War natürlich ne Riesenüberraschung als ich wieder zu Hause war.

Nur die vielgepriesenen Seidenraupen verschmähen sie. Zwei von den Größeren (35cm +) nehmen mal eine, oder spucken sie dann wieder aus....

Das Rezept meiner Tochter war, neben viel Geduld: Zwieback

Schönes WE

Torsten


----------



## Tomke (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo Olivia,
[Tomke, dann soll der Nachbarshund Gartenverbot kriegen  ]
Äh, muß das mit dem Zitat nochmal üben... 

ja, leider ist es Verwandschaft, da kann man leider nicht so einfach verbieten... Zum Glück verjagt meine Katze sehr zuverlässig den Hund, wenn sie es mitkriegt, daß er da ist. 
Sie war´s übrigens nicht, das mit dem Fisch, sie hatte "Bettdienst" und steht auch nur auf Dosenfisch.

LG, Heike


----------



## olivia (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Natürlich müssen Kois nicht zahm werden.  Aber der Bezug zu Ihnen wird intensiver, wenn man die Nähe hat.
Wenn sie einem vertrauen, ist das ein schönes Gefühl.
Dafür bin ich dankbar, dass mir das passiert ist und ich jeden Tag mich erfreuen kann.
Man sieht sie ja sowieso den ganzen langen Winter nicht. 
Also nutzt man jede Möglichkeit um sie näher kennenzulernen 
Das erste was ich mache, wenn ich aufstehe ist, erstmal zum Teich zu rennen und zu gucken ob alles ok ist.
Ich finde es super Kois zu haben....


----------



## Ulli (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*



olivia schrieb:


> Ulli wir wollen Bilder sehen...



Hallo zusammen,

habe heute mal die Kamera mit an den Teich genommen  - es ist gar nicht so einfach mit der einen Hand zu fotografieren, mit der anderen die lieben Koi zu füttern und dabei nicht in den Teich zu fallen, aber ihr dürft gerne selbst voten, ob die Bilder etwas geworden sind:

So, mal eine Raupe ins Wasser halten, dann stehen sie schön an, damit auch jeder etwas bekommt 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## sanatee (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

So zahme Kois finde ich echt faszinierend!!!

Meine drei Kois sind erst seid ca. drei Wochen im Teich. Mittlerweile verstecken sie sich nicht mehr so viel sondern schwimmen auch viel rum.
Aber sie sind noch sehr winzig, etwa so groß wie der kleine Finger. Gerade abgestillt, sage ich immer 
Wenn ich Futter ins wasser gebe, dann interessieren sie sich da überhaupt nicht für. 
Was kann ich denn tun, damit ich meine Kois auch mal so schön zahm bekomme? Besonders, wenn sie nicht so verfressen sind?


----------



## Tomke (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo Ulli,
super Fotos, danke! Hoffe, Du bist nicht in den Teich gefallen. 
Tolle Fische, wirklich faszinierend, wie sie so vertrauensvoll ankommen.
Da möchte man sie am liebsten knuddeln! 

Liebe Grüße,
Heike


----------



## olivia (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Ulli, dass nenne ich "Multitasking" : 1.füttern, 2. fotografieren, 3. balancieren und 4. dabei ganz nett lächeln und gut aussehen.
Super super Bilder und ganz hübsche gesunde Kois. 
Nur, ich habe Angst vor den Würmern, dass sie sich im Bauch der Kois festbeißen oder so...
Oder denke ich falsch? Passiert wirklich nichts? 
So ein bißchen habe ich selbst auch Angst vor den Würmern, muß ich zugeben. , weil sie ja leben oder sind die schon tot?


Sanatee viel Geduld und mit viel liebe klappt es...
Wirklich, man muß sich mit allem beschäftigen, wie gute Wasserwerte, abwechslungsreiche Kost, gut beobachten etc.


----------



## olivia (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Entschuldigung, es sind ja tote  Raupen oder leben die noch ? :shock


----------



## Ulli (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo Olivia,

nein, das sind getrocknete Seidenraupen, die sind schon lange tot und beissen auch nicht mehr. 
Sehen ein bisschen eklig aus, aber den Koi schmecken sie wohl ausserordentlich gut ! Ich habe mal 2 Bilder angehängt, im Orginal sind sie so 1 bis 2 cm groß. 
Man kann als Leckerli natürlich auch andere Sachen nehmen, Shrimps sollen ganz gut gefressen werden aber das habe ich noch nicht probiert.

Da ist die Vielfalt so groß wie bei den Fischen selbst, jeder mag was anderes 

Viele Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## Creature (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Ich dachte mir dieser Link passt vielleicht zum Thema.

Gefunden habe ich das Video einfach auf Youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAqtrgbWagA


----------



## olivia (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Vielen vielen Dank Ulli.

Danke Creature, super Video....

Um alle Kois zahm zu kriegen darf man keine Goldfische dazwischen haben. Das ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Creature (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hab ich auch schon von gehört. Kois und Goldorfen sind wohl zu schreckhaft und verursachen mit ihren schnellen Bewegungen einen Schrecken bei den Kois die somit nie ruhig an die Hand herankommen.


----------



## Doc (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Alle Kois handzahm und Goldfische dabei


----------



## Ulli (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Bei mir auch, Goldfische und Orfen mit dabei und alle Koi handzahm....
Grüße
Ulli


----------



## radleri (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Ihr seid alle zu beneiden......ich versuche schon seit geraumer Zeit meine Fische zahm zu bekommen, aber die haben solche Angst, sie fressen nur wenn ich das Futter in die Mitte des Teiches werfe. Das sie mir aus der Hand fressen davon bin ich Meilenweit entfernt. 

Außerdem habe ich letzte Woche 2 neue dazu bekommen.....einer davon schwimmt mittlerweile mit den anderen, der große jedoch sitzt nur ganz unten drin und kommt nicht nach oben...man sieht ihn nie schwimmen. 
Kann mir jemand was dazu schreiben??? ​
Grüße vom Mittelrhein


----------



## Joerg (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Die lernen voneinander. Also legst du dir einen zu der schon zahm ist oder kaufst welche, die total verfressen sind. Dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit und viel Geduld.
Wenn du kleine Tosai (günstige) kaufst, sind das in der Regel welche, die schlecht gefressen haben oder das Maul ist nicht groß genug ist. Ich hab selber welche großgezogen und manche sind scheu oder fressen weniger. Wenn du einen drin hast, der dir aus der Hand frisst, merken die anderen das und tun es ihm nach.


----------



## ONYX (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hi

hatte das Problem auch (hab aber nur Goldis). Jetzt allerdings nuckeln sie mir an den Fingern 

Ich hab einfach die Hand mit Leckerlies darin ins Wasser gehalten und so lange gewartet, bis jemand vorbeikam und das Essen entdeckte, am Anfang kamen sie zwar hin, waren aber bei der kleinsten Bewegung schon weg. Hab das gleiche einfach jeden Tag gemacht und auf einmal sind sie einfach alle gekommen und haben mir versucht die Leckerlies aus der geschlossenen Hand zu saugen.

LG


----------



## olivia (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo Fischi-Liebhaber,
jetzt habe ich sogar Fortschritte gemacht, oder besser gesagt meine Fische, vorher war nur der weiße große Koi zahm, jetzt kommen auch sogar die zwei kleinen Kois und ein __ Goldfisch und fressen mir aus der Hand.
Also muß man wirklich geduldig sein und jeden Tag aufs neue sich mit den Fischen beschäftigen.


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo Olivia das ist so schön ich bin auch immer hin und her gerissen das einige koi so Handzahm werden  Gruss Reiner


----------



## olivia (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Danke für die schönen Bilder Reiner.
Aber was gibt Ihr den Fischen zu Essen ? Ist das ne Frikadelle???


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Morgen Olivia Kuckste unter (Anderes Futter ) da hatte ich schon etwass von meiner Koi Küche Preisgegeben Mache das schon lange und es scheind den Koi echt gut zu schmäcken . Es giebt aber hier noch mehr User die da ganz Tolle Rezepte haben .  Gruss Reiner      P.S. Glaube aber das meine Koi auch en Bremsklotz verputzen würden .


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo,

bei uns sind ganz normale Karpfen handzahm. Sie leben in einem ganz normalen Karpfenweiher und wir sind eher selten dort. Wenn man sie mit Brot anfüttert, nehmen sie das Brot nach ein paar Minuten auch aus der Hand. Die großen Karpfen haben dann überhaupt keine Hemmungen mehr und nuckeln die Finger ab. Wenn man nach so einer Fütterungsaktion im Teich schwimmt, folgt einem die ganze Bande und nuckelt weiter.


----------



## buddler (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

also hat das brot den zweck erfüllt


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Ja so ein stück Brot


----------



## Olli.P (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hi,


also unser Chagoi ist schon so Zivilisiert, der frisst schon vom Löffel...............


----------



## buddler (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

aber dafür schlürft er um so mehr.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hi,


damit können wir aber Leben, da er ja nicht mit am Tisch sitzt...............


----------



## olivia (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Danke Reiner, werde mal gucken was für Rezepte es gibt.
Olli super Bilder, Deine Kois sind dann ja wirklich sehr vornehm


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo Olli So einen Blödsinn haben wir auch schon gemacht auch mit einer Baby Nuckel es ist schon Fazinierend was die Koi alles tuhen um an was Essbaren zu kommen . Versuche schon etwas länger das der Koi zuerst durch nen Reifen schwimmt und dann giebts Hapa Hapa . von 20 Versuchen hat er es auch schon 3 mal gemacht mal Sehen ob ich das auf en Bild kriege. Gruss Reiner


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> damit können wir aber Leben, da er ja nicht mit am Tisch sitzt...............



Das ist wieder ein Unterschied zu unseren Karpfen ....


----------



## buddler (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

wie?ihr ladet eure karpfen zum essen ein und macht sie blau??:
gruß jörg


----------



## olivia (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Ich finde, dass wir unter diesem Thread richtig Spass haben.
Verglichen mit den trockenen Themen...
Beziehung zu den Kois ist mir wichtiger als einen ultramodernen und großen Teich ohne Beziehung.
Es macht richtig Spass, neben der anderen Arbeit ( Filter säubern etc..) auch den Kontakt aufrechtzuhalten.


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Ja ein wenig Spass in diesen Zeiten ist es nicht immer einfach den zu bekommen . Ich selber bin sehr oft am Teich es giebt mir Ruhe .Die Arbeit ist dann mehr oder weniger eine Terapeutiche Rolle . Auch wenn mich nu einige für Blöd halten den Fischen traue ich über den weg sie sind mir sehr wichtig und geben mir auch etwas Glück dafür zurück . Schön das ich da nicht ganz alleine bin  Danke Olivia


----------



## olivia (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Das ist Fengshui...
Das ist Ausgeglichenheit...
Das ist Ruhe und vieles mehr was die Fische mir geben.
Ich liebe jeden einzelnen Fisch in meinem Teich und alle haben einen Namen.
Jeder hat einen anderen Charekter und Tag für Tag werden alle zahmer, was gibt es schöneres...
Danke Reiner, ich freue mich auch das ich nicht die einzige verrückte bin.


----------



## Joerg (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Das ist doch das schöne an Koi, man kann sie handzahm machen und jeder hat dennoch seine eigene Persönlichkeit.
Dabei strahlen sie ungeachtet ihrer Verfressenheit eine Ruhe aus, die ansteckend ist. 
Und die ist unabhängig von ihrer Farbmusterung.


----------



## olivia (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo an alle,
was ich fragen möchte ist:
habt ihr mit dem Füttern schon aufgehört?
Ich habe mir versprochen auch wenn sie betteln kommen, kriegen sie nichts mehr, weil jetzt ist Schluss!
Ich habe Angst, dass sie krank werden, weil sie ja langsam runtergefahren haben. Aber nein, ich werde von allen Seiten beobachtet und sie stehen an dem Plätzchen, wo immer gefüttert wird, ich kann dann immer nicht nein sagen und gebe nochmal 2-3 kleine Sticks.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hey Olivia,

meine Koi werden den Winter durchgefüttert. Zwar mit Sinkfutter, aber wenn sie Hunger haben bekommen sie auch was.
Da das doch meist weniger ist als im Sommer, gebe ich dem Futter oft noch etwas Lachsöl bei ... 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo Olivia,
warum willst du sie denn nun vor dem Winter hungern lassen?
Krank werden sie dann im Frühjahr sein, wenn sie nicht genügend Reserven davor aufbauen konnten.
Sticks klingt für mich eher nach einem weniger gehaltvollem Futter. Sie fressen nun weniger und sollen ein Fettpolster für den Winter aufbauen. Da kannst du ihnen helfen, wenn sie das Fett ohne Umwege direkt erhalten.
In Raifeisen Läden kannst du Sinkfutter (wahrscheinlich für Forellen) mit hohem Fettgehalt, möglicherweise in kleinen Portionen erwerben.


----------



## olivia (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Danke Moonlight, Danke Joerg,

mir wurde immer gesagt im Winter auf keinen Fall füttern, da die Kois ihren Stoffwechsel runterfahren etc...
Gut, dann werde ich mich mal nach Winterfutter kümmern...


----------



## Moonlight (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Stimmt, mit sinkender Temperatur ändert sich auch der Stoffwechsel ... er wird langsamer, aber er hört nicht auf. 
Deshalb spezielles leichter verdauliches Futter mit einem hohen Fettanteil und weniger Proteinen füttern.
Und weil die Fische bei den Temperaturen nicht mehr so gerne an die Oberfläche kommen nimmt man sinkendes Futter.

Nimm am Besten Markenfutter (z.b.Hikari Wheat Germ sinkend), damit kannste Dir das Wasser nicht verderben.

Mandy


----------



## buddler (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

was ganz ungesundes
KEKSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ganz verrückt danach
allerdings...........wo es noch warm war


----------



## Skopp1 (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo,

hier ein paar Bilder von unseren schöööönen Kois. Bei uns kommen fast alle zum Fressen an die Hand.

schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## olivia (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

ooohhhhh Skopp, Du glücklicher.
Ich beneide Dich 
Es macht wirklich richtig Spass, wenn sie alle so ankommen und man hat dann ein bißchen Hautkontakt besser gesagt Mund-Hand- Kontakt....


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo wir sind zwar keine Farbkarpfen aber fressen das ganze Jahr wie die Willden um die Wette  Hunger Hunger


----------



## lollo (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo Reiner,

achte darauf, der auf Bild 4, der geht dir von der Fahne, der haut ab. lachboden


----------



## buddler (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo reiner!die koi sehen aber wie normale Schuppen-und spiegelkarpfen aus.kann das sein?
Ich hab auch etliche jungkoi ,die sich so entwickelt haben.da kam auch nichts mehr an Farbe hinzu,leider.
Egal,ich mag sie trotzdem. Gruss joerg


----------



## Koigoldy (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo,ich bin neu hier!
Ich muss  sagen ihr habt alle echt riesige Teiche:shock


----------



## underfrange (16. März 2012)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Sieht echt sehr schön aus eure Bilder. Wünschte meine wären auch so zutraulich. Leider fressen sie nicht mal wenn Sie jemanden nur in der Nähe ihrer Futterstelle sehen. Lieber warten sie extrem ungeduldig am Grund bis man weggeht, und dann stürzen sie sich hastig auf das Futter und tauchen wieder ab. Hoffe das sie sich jetzt ein wenig an mich gewöhnen und vielleicht auch irgendwann mal aus der Hand fressen


----------



## Moonlight (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hey uwe, versuch es mal mit reiswaffeln und streich da honig drauf. wenn deine koi auf den geschmack gekommen sind,dann fressen sie dir auch aus der hand. haben meine am vormittag getan, obwohl sie nie sonderlich zutraulich waren.


----------



## underfrange (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Muss ich mal versuchen. zur Zeit flüchten Sie schon wenn Sie mich nur sehen :beten


----------



## Moonlight (18. März 2012)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Schau mal hier ... da hab ich die Bilder rein gestellt, da ich keine Teichbilder habe.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34239/page-12/?q=2012+am+teich

Mandy


----------



## underfrange (18. März 2012)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Da werde ich ja ganz neidisch..


----------



## S.Reiner (20. März 2012)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*

Hallo es ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis
Gruss Reiner


----------



## tyler (21. März 2012)

*AW: Mein koi frißt mir aus der Hand*



buddler schrieb:


> was ganz ungesundes
> KEKSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ganz verrückt danach
> allerdings...........wo es noch warm war



Hallöchen buddler Fische stehen auf süsskram,ich geb meinen schonmal Schokomuffins Was für ein Gewusel im Teich


----------

